

Tiny raytracer port from C++ to JavaScript - mrpixel
http://democopei.de/smallpt.html

======
treeform
Hmm the js is rather slow! I wonder if there is any startup in computer
graphics that is trying to make ray-tracer as a way to render real time apps
and games.

